# Reccomend me a good Electric Guitar!



## Mr.Wakenbake (Feb 21, 2010)

I want to learn how to play the electric guitar and I need some suggestions on a good guitar that would be 300$ or less for a package deal with amp and footpedal.

Anyways,  thanks in advance! 

I've seen varying reviews on the fender starcaster packages they offer. Lots of good with some bad thrown in. 

Help me get on the path to crossing this off  my bucket list!


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 22, 2010)

I have always wanted to learn how to play.  Have you checked out Craigslist?  Someone may have a killer one who needs fast cash, you never know.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Feb 22, 2010)

yeah i need to check 
thanks for the suggestion smokin.


----------



## SmokinMom (Feb 22, 2010)

Look in the classifieds of your local newspaper too.  

I want a pic of the one you end up with.  How about something red.


----------



## monkeybusiness (Feb 22, 2010)

Not so sure bout a package deal but the sx guitars are fantastic and a great buy. 
hxxp://www.rondomusic.com/electricguitar.html (change xx's to tt's)

I have a few very nice guitars but i have an arsenal of cheap guitars and these are the best bang for the buck i have seen by far. My $100 fender knockoff is at least as good as my $300+ actual fender. (which frankly is more a comment about fender than sx, buuuuut i digress..)

As far as amplifiers go, for that kind of money, it's going to be a transistor amp of some sort and while i can't recommend one specifically, I'd say most are in a similar ballpark as far as function/sound/price. 

Musiciansfriend is a good online place

If you're looking for a super deal on a cheap, greatsounding pedal, look into the Danelectro line of pedals. Their $15 fab distortion sounds shockingly good. And I'm quite picking about my effects.

Anyways, good luck and happy hunting! 
have fun!!


----------



## PUFF MONKEY (Feb 22, 2010)

WASHBURN baby...they make great guitars...i recommend "trying some on" at a local music store..some will feel better in your hands than others. there are many different neck depths and you'll want to find the one that fits. that goes with any guitar. rock on !


----------



## PencilHead (Feb 22, 2010)

Keep in mind, Jimmy Page could get more from a stick and a cigar box than I could get out of a twenty-thousand dollar antique Les Paul.  Translation: get a cheap guitar--Squire as suggested, pawn shop job, borrow one--until you know what you want and what feels good to your fingers.

Not that I'm someone you'd want to model our life after musically--or any other way really--but i beat on the bass and my favorite is an old Ibanez that I bought for $200 with a pig nose.


----------



## kaotik (Feb 22, 2010)

right on man

i highly suggest looking used (pawn shop/craigslist/whatever).. you'll get such a better quality than a new one at a similar price.

i don't like those squire packs myself, don't know if the newer ones are any good, but i doubt it.  maybe they'll be alright for you, but my buddy got one and it's just not fun to play IMO. 
but for $300 or less for a full package, i think they may be your only option though  (forget a foot pedal and anything else though, just guitar and amp. the more stuff bundled in the worse the quality)
if it's all you can get, you'll be fine with it for a bit. i know my buddy didn't get his money's worth from his though.

definatly look around and see what style of guitar fits you, i like the les paul style, but SG's are nice too. i'm actually not big on the strat's but i've never played a real good one. 
you'll need to see what's most comfortable and what suites you. 

hit up the music shop and hold a few different styles to see what you like. you could get the guys there to point out some decent cheap beginner guitars too.


a cheap second hand acoustic may almost be best though. first tosee if you'll actually enjoy playing (it'll be a lot cheaper than an electric) and if you learn the basics on that, you'll actually be a better guitar player than one who learned on an electric.. you can't cheat as much on the acoustic.  (i actually hardly even play electric anymore, love jamming on the old acoustic)
not to mention it's not as much of a loss if you lose interest.

i have an epiphone les paul special.. it's a lower end guitar, but still nice enough.


whatever you decide, have fun and good luck man, it's a great hobby


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 22, 2010)

Fender makes a pretty cool deal for around 300 with a small portable amp, strap, and case.  I got one for my daughter, and then she decided she likes the bass better...lol..  The Fender, I can't remember what it's called but it's their made in Mexico model...looks like a strat, but it plays and sounds good, it is just their cheaper line.


----------



## kaotik (Feb 22, 2010)

legalize_freedom said:
			
		

> Fender makes a pretty cool deal for around 300 with a small portable amp, strap, and case. I got one for my daughter, and then she decided she likes the bass better...lol.. The Fender, I can't remember what it's called but it's their made in Mexico model...looks like a strat, but it plays and sounds good, it is just their cheaper line.


squire.


they're decent i guess, but they're just so clunky, awkward and cheaply made.. it's a good beginer guitar for price, but not to get an idea of what playing a guitar is like, as it's not a pleasant experience IMO, and probably turns more people off guitar than on.


----------



## umbra (Feb 22, 2010)

The problem is by the time you learn what a good guitar is, you are already playing something else. Everybody has a different idea about what a good guitar is. Even at a pawn shop or craig's list, or ebay...you already need to know what you are looking for. The big problem with Fender is that the quality varies widely. Gibson's a little more consistent, but pricey. I think epiphone's are better than squire's. But for the money...gretsch. I have been playing 37 years. When my son wanted to learn to play I bought him a gretsch with an amp for $325. I would think that ebay would have the biggest selection.


----------



## astrobud (Feb 22, 2010)

like lf says, go too the pawn shop and start playing, find one that feels good to you and go from there. fender makes a amp called the gdec, has built in drum and bass tracks all kinds of different effects for about 200 bucks, great little amp.i found an dave mustain sig sereis dean on ebay for 170 bucks deliverd just the tips of the v were chipped.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 22, 2010)

kaotik said:
			
		

> squire.
> 
> 
> they're decent i guess, but they're just so clunky, awkward and cheaply made.. it's a good beginer guitar for price, but not to get an idea of what playing a guitar is like, as it's not a pleasant experience IMO, and probably turns more people off guitar than on.


 
That may very well be why she decided she liked the bass better then...lol...I dunno, my brother got all the musical genetics in our blood, I'm more of the writer/artist...my oldest brother has made a living at rocking for over 20 yrs, that and he does sound for some big names I guess would be better not to mention here, as I'm sure it could be pretty simple to figure out if someone happened to be investigating.  I'm not usually too paranoid...but the music industry around Nashville is a tight community...lol...and we do have the same name.  Sometimes a little paranoia is a good thing.


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Feb 24, 2010)

My buddy is going to let me borrow an axe from him!


WOOT!

I have been searching around, and so far the highest on the list is a telecaster, or a strat...

I really really like the look and known quality of the gibson's as well but ouch! Not for a beginner.

I will prob end up with a Fender Strat, or tele...I like them as well and they are affordable .

Thanks for the replies.


----------



## legalize_freedom (Feb 24, 2010)

congrats man!  Your going to have to do a youtube show for us...lol...wear a freddy mask or something


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Feb 24, 2010)

LOL! man... I don't know anything about a guitar except that I want to learn how to play so bad I can taste it.


Man, when I started growing I had a black thumb... I can rock it out now.

I expect the same results with the guitar with enough practice.


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 24, 2010)

I have an Ibanez RGA that I love... They make some package deals that arent that bad on the pocket book


----------



## MindzEye (Feb 24, 2010)

heres a link for a $300 Ibanez package

hxxp://guitars.musiciansfriend.com/product/Ibanez-IJX121Metal-Guitar-Jumpstart-Package?sku=518877


----------



## dragracer (Feb 25, 2010)

I have a Gibson Les Paul double cutaway and a 1963 model Fender Jaguar that is a pretty nice guitar. Srat and Tele's are cool , but check out the Jag. The are making reissue model for around 800.00........


----------

